# Day one of ARS season (part 1 of 2)



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Day one of American red snapper season
Finally! The big day is here, the day so many of us have been waiting for, June first, American red snapper season begins. It's pay back time; no more free meals. Will the American beauties be hungry? Only one way to find out, let's go see. 
Three P.M. Friday afternoon, the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida, is completely sold out. These sportsmen/women are ready:


Captain Bryon skillfully guides the 72' catamaran under John's Pass Bridge & turns those two huge 1,150 HP Caterpillar diesels loose. Man! The mighty roar of those big cats is music to our ears. They are as ready as we are. Let's go!


Joe, our long time mate, goes over every little detail, every trick he knows that will give us the edge in dealing with not only the America reds but also the ever abundant, great eating porgy & the most frequently caught snapper along the southeastern United States, the vermilion snapper:


OK! It's Tammy time. Wonder what the Jersey girl has for us this time? Would you believe Italian sausage with grilled onions & peppers? Great people, a very experienced crew, and 'Mom's' culinary masterpiece. This trip is already a big winner. Let's hit the nice cool bunks. 
Twelve A.M. Saturday morning, Captain Bryon calms the mighty cats and announces, "Go get um!" It's a little on the choppy side, but not that bad. It's mangrove snapper time. The bite is not fast but steady. Before the sun makes it's daily appearance the Florida's huge number one fish box is all but full, full of the elusive, hard to catch, mangrove snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Day one of ARS seaason (part 2 of 2)*

Mister Allen Burbacher, fishing spot number 14, already has a very impressive stringer of big mango snapper. What's all the excitement? Looks like Allen is at it again. That's a nice American red:


The American red bite is much slower than expected. Hold on! Mister Lovett is in a real battle. For every inch of line gained the mighty fish takes two. Finally! Color, the color of a beautiful American red snapper. Quick! the gaff. This is a real trophy. Congratulations on a job well done, well done indeed:


Mister Burbacher, We are glad you are on our team. Bob, this makes American red number three:


Although slower than expected many ARS are running close to trophy size. We are hungry, let's eat lunch. Tammy's sure knows how to dress up Philly steak & cheese subs. Now that's real eating. Ok! the battle rages on, and the weather is now perfect. James loves a good fish dinner. This real sportsman is making the most of his very first over-night trip. James is using a 'chicken' rig to catch vermilion snapper & porgies two at a time. Now that's makes for some serious eating. James, let's see that rig:


Help! Now that's no B liner. Alfanso, Willis, what have I gotten myself into? This thing is really fighting. Come on James, you can do it. James may be new to long range fishing, 
never-the-less, this man among men has learned his lessons well. Last week I saw a wahoo caught on a chicken rig, and now a beautiful American red. Jame's partner, Alfanso, is so proud of this American beauty. Even Joe, our first-class mate is all smiles:


For the evening bite we have moved in to the pipe line. Dinner time, Chef Tammy time. Jersey Girl Tammy has gone Mexican. This meal honoring our friends from South of the border is really something. 


OK! Let's get back to business. Carl, a Florida Fisherman regular, catches an after dinner American red. Way to go partner, way to go!




Alfanco, sir you huge string of porgies & vermilion snapper will make a feast fit for a king, fit for a serious fisherman:


Look! Off to the right, a stream of water shooting 6-8 feet up into the air, there it goes again. Will and Butch both agree with me, whales. In my forty+ years of offshore fishing I have never seen that before. Always something new, different, And, speaking of different, Florida Fisherman regular Eddie just jumped a sail fish. Three jumps and the great fish is gone. Eddie specializes in big, really big AJ's. Since they are out of season this real sportsman is looking for something else. Eddie was pulling in a very nice vermilion snapper when the mighty sail hit. What a show! Eddie, what else do you have in the way of surprises for us? 

Jacob has also been doing very well. Now that's a real sunset:


Actual on the water data is so very important in the proper management of our fishery. The Florida Fisherman ll was, once again, honored to have FWC biologist Butch & Jon with us. They are so dedicated. It's inspiring to see them work. They take their jobs seriously. Mister Wiley sir, you can be proud of these hard working scientist. They care, and it shows. Butch, Jon, & Nate are true professionals who represent the FWC and the state of Florida very well



And, once again, speaking of real data, FWC data, the FWC was waiting at the dock for us. Time to count each & every fish. These dedicated scientist collect real data, on a very regular basis, from every head boat in the state. The FWC spent the entire 39 hours on the Florida Fisherman ll, and was waiting at the dock for us six A.M. Sunday morning. They serve our fishery, the FWC, and the people of Florida very well. We can all be proud of these dedicated biologist, these real, on the water, scientist. 


Mister Willis Ellis, another proud regular, introduced Alfanso & James to overnight fishing Florida Fisherman ll stile. What an introduction. I spent a good portion of the day next to these men. I am proud to call them friends. Mister Willis, sir, please bring them back. Fish next to me, spot # 23. We have many 'tall tales' to exchange. As I have mentioned many times, it's the people that makes the trip what it is. Real people, real sportsmen!


Admittedly the fishing was slower than what we would have liked. Never-the-less, we still loaded the dock with fish. I am really not sure how many American reds we ended up with. somewhere around forty would be close. That, combined with a fine mango, vermilion, and porgy showing, resulted in a catch to be proud of:


Finally, the jack pot big money winners. And the categories are:'
Biggest American red
Biggest snapper other than an ARS
grouper

Now that's an ARS anyone would be proud of:




Talk about being in the money, real money for real fishermen:




Captain Mark Hubbard, Mister Craig Scott, Captain Bryon:

Well day number one of American red snapper season, pay back 
time, is now history. We caught some real beauties, but not in the numbers we expected. There is still plenty of work to be done, free meals to be accounted for. The season may be short, however, working together we can make it a good one. Please take the time to share your adventures. After all, sharing is what makes our sport so great. Next Friday Captain Mark Hubbard will lead the charge. It's going to be a long week. In between, my daughter, Dee, and I will be visiting Cedar Key's Tiger Island Outfitters. Check out Dee's picture in the June issue of Woods'nWater magazine. We will, once again, be in hot pursuit of the ever so dangerous Florida wild hog. On the water, or in the field, the state of Florida has so much to offer the sportsmen/women of this great state. Dee & I are proud to call the sunshine state home and to be Florida natives. . 


Bob, Florida Outdoor Writers Association, and Dee Harbison


----------

